# Carbs before bed??



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi all,

Currently doing my first clean bulk (All rest have been dirty), by the time I finish work, get home from the gym, get kids sorted etc, were not having dinner till 8ish.

Is this too late for carbs if im going bed around 10ish?? or is that fact that my carbs are from brown rice, wholemeal pasta etc, that it wont have too much of a bad affect??


----------



## botchla (Feb 18, 2012)

Doesn't matter when you eat bro, all that matters is your overall macros at the end of the day.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

botchla said:


> Doesn't matter when you eat bro, all that matters is your overall macros at the end of the day.


This.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

I have 150g ground oats every night at 11pm before bed and never gained a pound of fat.

You'll be fine its all about macros, no carbs before bed is a myth :thumbup:


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

IronPhil said:


> I have 150g ground oats every night at 11pm before bed and never gained a pound of fat.
> 
> You'll be fine its all about macros, no carbs before bed is a myth :thumbup:


this is true, i always have oats in my pre bed shakes and im fine


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

The only reason you might not want to have carbs before bed is because for some people it keeps them awake...


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Just get it in ya.

So long as you earn the cals you'll be fine


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Matt 1 said:


> The only reason you might not want to have carbs before bed is because for some people it keeps them awake...


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tryptophan

That amino acid is a precursor to serotonin. It has a list of foods that it is found in. They should be beneficial in sleeping.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i work out late at night so post workout meal is always carb laden


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Im bulking and eat carbs allday have 500ml of milk b4 bed. And 500ml half way thur the night


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

It's nice to hear that this is broscience.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

There were some recent studies on this, and they showed that the idea of carbs before bed increasing fat gain is a myth... daily intake of kcals is the thing that you have to watch.

IMO nutrient timing is only really something that makes any significant difference is around the workout - at other times it doesn't really matter, and eating the correct daily amounts simply to convenience is the best way to go.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> There were some recent studies on this, and they showed that the idea of carbs before bed increasing fat gain is a myth... daily intake of kcals is the thing that you have to watch.
> 
> IMO nutrient timing is only really something that makes any significant difference is around the workout - at other times it doesn't really matter, and eating the correct daily amounts simply to convenience is the best way to go.


In fact, counter intuitively to all the bro science out there on this, a recent study showed people who ate most of their carbs at night lost even more fat than an even distribution of them throughout the day!



> *Greater weight loss and hormonal changes after 6 months diet with carbohydrates eaten mostly at dinner.*
> 
> Sofer S, Eliraz A, Kaplan S, Voet H, Fink G, Kima T, Madar Z.
> 
> ...


This also confers with the likes of Ori Hofmekler's work (warrior diet). Martin Berkhan wrote a good article on the above study fairly recently too:

Is late night eating better for fat loss and health?


----------

